# Wie installiere ich den Radiator in der Front bei dem CM Mastercase H500M ?



## MrChameleon (1. September 2018)

Hallo

Ich möchte gerne die Be Quiet Silent Loop 360 in die Gehäuse Front des Cooler Master MasterCase H500M installieren. Die Standart Lüfter des Gehäuses (2x 200mm in der Front) würde ich entfernen und würde da gerne meine 3 RGB lüfter die ich für den radiator verwenden will hin packen. Meine Frage ist jetzt wie ich die dann dort befestigen muss? Ich möchte die RGB Lüfter ja auch sehen also sollten die doch vor den metalrahmen oder? (Also da wo die alten Lüfter fest waren) Aber wie mach ich dann den Radiator fest? Kann mir das jemand erklären?


----------



## evilgrin68 (1. September 2018)

Hast du lange Schrauben dabei, womit die Lüfter normalerweise am Radiator befestigt werden? Dann hast du alles was du brauchst.

Radiator hinter das Frontblech, Lüfter davor und Festschrauben das ganze.


----------



## MrChameleon (1. September 2018)

evilgrin68 schrieb:


> Hast du lange Schrauben dabei, womit die Lüfter normalerweise am Radiator befestigt werden? Dann hast du alles was du brauchst.
> 
> Radiator hinter das Frontblech, Lüfter davor und Festschrauben das ganze.



Also ich hab die Sachen noch nicht gekauft wollte erstmal nachfragen ob das überhaupt so geht wie ich mir das vorstelle. Aus der be quiet Seite werde  ich nicht schlau ob ich da genug schrauben habe. SILENT LOOP 360mm leise premium Wasserkuehler von be quiet!  Hoffe mal das die schrauben dann lang genug sind um durch die lüfter und das blech zu kommen.


----------



## JonnyWho (1. September 2018)

Wenn du die Silent Loop bestellst sind die Schrauben dabei und die reichen auch durch das Slotblech. 

Das meinte ich:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MrChameleon (1. September 2018)

JonnyWho schrieb:


> Wenn du die Silent Loop bestellst sind die Schrauben dabei und die reichen auch durch das Slotblech.
> 
> Das meinte ich:
> 
> ...



Ah ok dann klappt das ja. Vielen dank ihr beiden.


----------

